
Battery Powered Linux Server Called Ocean Launched by iCracked (YC W12) - aj_icracked
https://getocean.io
======
gravypod
* Raspberry Pi 2 Model B ($35)

* HooToo Wireless Travel Router, USB Port, High Performance- TripMate Nano ($20)

* USB Battery Pack for Raspberry Pi - 10000mAh - 2 x 5V @ 2A ($50) * Some random hobby box and odds and ends ($15)

Most of us even have these items laying around. I don't see much need to pay
~200 dollars for this.

Is there any advantage?

~~~
ktalebian
Thanks for the response. I'm one of the makers of Ocean. Your mentioned list
will make Raspberry Pi around $120 while Ocean is $149. Ocean will come in a
beautiful and sturdy casing while the Pi would become a bulky unit.

Moreover, we are providing a Dashboard service that allows you to remotely
access your Ocean devices, apply over-the-air updates, and much more.

~~~
gravypod
So 20 dollars for a case and a preinstalled botnet?

Sounds like a bad deal to me.

------
Zekio
How is this different from a Pine64 with bluetooth module and/or wifi module
and a powerbank which would be quite a bit cheaper

~~~
ktalebian
Hi Zekio. Please read my response to gravypod to address your concern.

